# Fake 695



## blueboy (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello,Does any one know how to determine if a 2013 Look 695 is genuine? The crank lengths are not printed on my zed 2 arms. Is this normal?Thanks


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Chinese carbon frames can be painted to look like anything. (no pun intended)

Where did you buy it?

Find all the factory pictures you can and compare them to your bike. The devil is in the details.


----------



## blueboy (Jul 20, 2013)

I bought it used from eBay's French site at a great price. I just had the one question about the crank.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

blueboy said:


> Hello,Does any one know how to determine if a 2013 Look 695 is genuine? The crank lengths are not printed on my zed 2 arms. Is this normal?Thanks


I'd have to check mine, but I don't think the crank arm length would be printed on the arms since the same arm is used for three different "effective" crank arm lengths. There's a little trinagular shaped insert that is rotated three ways to give 170, 172.5 and 175mm lengths. It's inserted into the end of the crank arm, rotated for the desired length and then the pedal is screwed into it.

Look at page 20-21 in this;

http://www.lookcycle.com/media/catalog/product/n/o/notice-zed2.pdf

In any event, couldn't you check the serial number on the bike and ask a look dealer to validate?

Joe


----------



## blueboy (Jul 20, 2013)

I've looked at many photos. Some cranks show the length and some don't. The Look rep that I spoke to wasn't very helpful. He said that the serial seemed like one of their 2013 models; which it is. He appeared only concerned about my lack of a warranty since I wasn't the first owner. He wasn't interested in collecting any of my info for marketing purposes.

I guess that Look doesn't track serial numbers like a VIN on a car.

I would be interested to know if any 2013 Pro Team models have the length printed. Then I can rest.

<img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-uOmis0yUOP8/UerYOF5oQPI/AAAAAAAABlc/mDBDQMx4gzQ/s640/chainring.jpg"><br>
<br>
<img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-z1mBlIDzKCY/UerYUQst8cI/AAAAAAAABlk/A3WNfNBQAG0/s640/zed2.jpg"><br>


----------



## davegregoire (Apr 9, 2012)

I've seen the chinese fake 695s and they don't really attempt ot pull off the zed cranks or a true c stem. 



blueboy said:


> I've looked at many photos. Some cranks show the length and some don't. The Look rep that I spoke to wasn't very helpful. He said that the serial seemed like one of their 2013 models; which it is. He appeared only concerned about my lack of a warranty since I wasn't the first owner. He wasn't interested in collecting any of my info for marketing purposes.
> 
> I guess that Look doesn't track serial numbers like a VIN on a car.
> 
> ...


----------



## blueboy (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

